

Black truffles are similar to cannabis - dnetesn
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2884787/Black-truffles-similar-CANNABIS-Bliss-molecule-delicacy-creates-marijuana-like-high-humans-animals.html

======
Retr0spectrum
This is an article about an article:
[http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20141221-truffles-contain-
bli...](http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20141221-truffles-contain-bliss-
molecule)

